# Cool Blue Lights for Interior



## VWjet (Feb 21, 2002)

Hey, my buddy's got a Honda and he put some cool blue lights in for map lights and trunk even, too. I think it's really cool looking - like mood lighting or something - but was wondering if this would be considered *rice* ? I guess if it's cheap enough of a mod, I'll try it out, but was wondering if anyone with a VW has done this???


----------



## ludedude (Feb 26, 2002)

*Re: Cool Blue Lights for Interior (VWjet)*

I personally don't think it's rice. Well, it may be rice if he rides with the interior lights on at night. I was thinking about doing this mod too. The white light is way too bright at night time. It kills my eyes. 
I think rice is defined in the eye of the beholder. My rice could not equal your rice.


----------



## VWjet (Feb 21, 2002)

*Re: Cool Blue Lights for Interior (ludedude)*









Right... so the blue lights are http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif ?


----------



## Clean97GTi (Nov 28, 2001)

*Re: Cool Blue Lights for Interior (VWjet)*

My interior lights are red http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
Looks pretty cool especially with my red guage and red climate control lights.


----------



## fire337 (Jul 11, 2002)

*Re: Cool Blue Lights for Interior (Clean97GTi)*

My car and the wifes has the blue led dublife lights they work great. Do a search for dublife and it should bring a pic up for you. Also if you go to autodynamic.com they sell teh same blue led bulbs and hyper whites that make up the kit.


----------



## Daemon42 (Feb 9, 2001)

*Your eyes, and light colors 101.*

There is a legitimate reason for using red interior lights and not blue.
Your eye has 2 types of receptors, cones and rods. In the daytime 
under bright and rapidly changing light conditions the color and detail sensitive cones do 
most of the work. At night the motion sensitive and increadibly light sensitive rods do much
of the work (more so, the darker it is). It takes up to 30 minutes before your 
eyes are fully adapted to the night time mode where the rods are working at high sensitivity
and you get your "night vision".
Any bright light will quickly overload the rods and destroy your night vision though 
and again you have to wait a long time to re-adapt. Mainly you'll notice your vision
is much more centrally focused with virtually no peripheral vision when 
your cones are working and rods are still adapting at night.
There's one trick though. The rods have very low sensitivity to red. For all intents and
purposes, they're nearly blind to red. Thus, you can use a fairly bright red light to illuminate
your interior, which the detail sensitive cones will see just fine, with no negative impact 
on the nighttime adapation of your rods. (Actually found another reference that says
that even bright red light should be avoided, but red light is still infinitely better than
any other color for night time re-adaptation.)
About blue.. Your eye has only 2% blue sensitive cones, as compared to 64% red
and 32% green, and they're less centrally located. However your visual system is still very sensitive 
to blue. They figure that you could say the brain's visual system has a "blue amplifier" to
bring the 2% cone signal up to match the levels of red and green. 
Blue light also does activate the rods. 
What all that means is that
1. blue light will still kill your night vision by overstimulating the rods.
2. while you will perceive a blue light as being quite bright because of that built in amplification, 
blue lit details will actually be harder to discern because there are only 2% receptors (like
having 1/32nd as many sensors in a digital camera), and 
3. because they're distributed away from the center of the most detail sensitive area
of the eyes light receptors (the fovea). Blue lit details will appear indistinct and even fuzzy. 
Try to focus on a blue neon sign at any distance. It's just light, the bulbs have distinct edges
and yet your eye simply can't focus it to sharp edges.
4. the refractive index of blue light in your eye is different enough from red and green that
your eye basically receives different slightly offset images, so mix blue 
interior lights with yellow street lights casting light on the same thing inside
the car and your eye literally gets a slight double image which the brain has to work
hard to deal with. 
5. because of all of the above issues, blue illumination or even just
the blue component of "white" illumination at night is responsible for
much of the glare you perceive and it tends to fatique the eye faster
than any other color. 
Your eyes will tire quicker under blue light, or bright white light with
a large blue component. 
Of course a lot of this is what makes blue lights look "cool". They have
a very intense feel, but an indistinct glowing soft look. 
BTW, Blue light cast outside the car (higher Kelvin headlights) are no
better for all the above reasons.. plus one. Because of blue's high refraction index it
scatters an order of magnitude more than red, yellow and green light when passing through moisture. 
That means that instead of passing through fog or rain, it gets bent sideways
and ultimately comes back to your eye. Instead of seeing the road, you
see only the fog/rain/snow/sleet/etc..
As far as I can find, there are *no actual benefits to blue light illumination*. 
They're using blue-green illumination in aircraft cockpits these days not
because it's more visible or better for unaided night vision, but because it doesn't interfere 
with night vision goggles which are very sensitive to red/infrared and less sensitive (almost blind)
to blue-green. So the military has reserved blue-green for unaided illumination
and infrared/red through yellow for night vision systems and they don't step on
each other. If the cockpit were illuminated in red light, then the pilot would get
blasted every time they looked down with their goggles on.
BTW, you can use whatever color lights you want. Just know what you're doing and why.
ian
Here's some references.
http://members.cox.net/rigelsys/why_red.html
http://hyperphysics.phy-astr.gsu.edu/hbase/vision/rodcone.html
There's also a hell of a lot of mis-information out there, particularly by people
who have a vested interest in selling blue lights.. 




[Modified by Daemon42, 12:45 AM 10-18-2002]


----------



## VRpoweredA2 (Oct 8, 2000)

*Re: Your eyes, and light colors 101. (Daemon42)*

wow dude...







that was the most thorough explanation of anything that i have ever read....







thanks. so my 8000k will "look" really cool and bright but wont actually be bright...it will have a deep bluish looks?


----------



## HIDGolf (Aug 29, 2001)

*Re: Cool Blue Lights for Interior (VWjet)*

you might consider installing white LEDs. I have a Hella 10 white LED in my trunk. Its great. I got it from Hella of New Zealand. Its not carried in the states yet.
http://www.hella.co.nz/newprod/2641/index.html


----------



## gotta_jet (Feb 11, 2002)

*Re: Cool Blue Lights for Interior (VWjet)*

i want to get "hyper white" lights for my interior.
the yellowish tint given off by my interior lights doesn't look that great.
i wish you could get the lightly "smoked" interior light lenses like in new audi's.


----------



## Phantazm (Oct 27, 2000)

*Re: Cool Blue Lights for Interior (fire337)*

quote:[HR][/HR]My car and the wifes has the blue led dublife lights they work great. Do a search for dublife and it should bring a pic up for you. Also if you go to autodynamic.com they sell the same blue led bulbs and hyper whites that make up the kit.[HR][/HR]​I recommend ANYONE besides Dublife, I ordered a light set from them, they arrived broken, sent them back and have been trying to a new set for FOUR MONTHS, then I've been trying to get my refund for over TWO MONTHS MORE!
I'm going to report them to the BB for fraud if they don't come through this month. I'm a patient guy and I gave them every oppertunity, but they've left me no choice. Anyone else have a problem with them?


----------



## Blue-Bora (Mar 8, 2003)

*Re: Cool Blue Lights for Interior (Phantazm)*

Last week i've installed some interiorlight myself







16 LED's wich are homemade
























































































Pics of the car : http://tuned-belgium.com/Blue-Bora
Grtz


----------



## brelvis25 (Dec 17, 2002)

*Re: Cool Blue Lights for Interior (VWjet)*

I put two 6" blue neon tubes under my seat and it looks pretty good, and then two in my trunk where my subs and amps etc are. I think it looks really god. In the process of changing all dash lights to blue too.


----------



## dustoff316 (Mar 28, 2002)

*Re: Cool Blue Lights for Interior (VWjet)*

Check out this website...
http://www.superbrightleds.com


----------



## GTi2OV (Oct 10, 2002)

*Re: Cool Blue Lights for Interior (Blue-Bora)*

quote:[HR][/HR]Last week i've installed some interiorlight myself







16 LED's wich are homemade
























































































Pics of the car : http://tuned-belgium.com/Blue-Bora
Grtz
[HR][/HR]​OMG!Is that thing a limousine?!


----------



## DubAddict (Jun 30, 2001)

*Re: Cool Blue Lights for Interior (Phantazm)*

quote:[HR][/HR] *
I recommend ANYONE besides Dublife*[HR][/HR]​Dublife suck, I've paid for their red led before the were BO. I've ask on several occassion a refund by email and they never get back to me. Stay away from those guy.


----------



## KeiCar (Jul 23, 2002)

*Re: Cool Blue Lights for Interior (Blue-Bora)*

Speaking of custom led lighting:
quote:[HR][/HR]Last week i've installed some interiorlight myself







16 LED's wich are homemade







[HR][/HR]​*18 LED's!* Just in the map lights
















BTW: Blue-Bora, those lights look sick http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------

